
The Problem with GitHub Pages - adammichaelwood
http://hackwrite.com/posts/github-pages-problem/
======
WorldMaker
I realize that Jekyll isn't everyone's favorite choice of a static build
engine [1] and the available installed plugins on GH Pages is a minimal, slim
selection, but restricting yourself to Jekyll and the GH Pages supported
plugins list seems a reasonable compromise to avoid the issues seen in the
article.

You can even stick to the GH Pages version of Jekyll (and supported plugins)
and have local test builds: GH Pages provides a meta-gem with the version of
Jekyll and plugins that are running in GH right now, and then you can
.gitignore the output folder, use this version of Jekyll locally for testing,
and reasonably expect GH Pages to build the same output after the commit has
been pushed.

Admittedly, the toughest part may be getting that Jekyll installed on a
developer's machine, especially for a developer unfamiliar with Jekyll and
with no/few other Ruby environment needs. Tools like VMs, Docker, Bash on
Ubuntu on Windows, can all help here.

[1] I'd prefer something that wasn't built in Ruby, if wishes were horses,
simply because I usually don't have any other need for Ruby on my development
machines than Jekyll and I'm not invested in Ruby beyond Jekyll. I know
everyone has a different reason.

